

Wikipedia black helicopters circle Utah's Traverse Mountain - MuddyMo
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/12/06/wikipedia_and_overstock/

======
tarkin2
It's certainly a reassertion of michel's iron law of oligarchy.

That said, the article seems a little overzealous, a little like the accused
poster's editing. Still, it's good to sully wikipedia's reputation a little
because some people put far, far too much faith in wikipedia's "facts".

~~~
MuddyMo
Yes,the Register is shrill to the point of borderline tabloid status. But they
do put out a significant amount of original work.

Just to see for myself, I went to the Wiki page for Gary Weiss' bio and saw
numerous attempts had been made to add a link to this Register article and all
had been undone immediately.

Hopefully, Citizendium (like Wikipedia, but no anonymous editors and there is
an editorial board) will be able to gain some traction:

<http://en.citizendium.org/wiki/Main_Page>

~~~
corecirculator
it still faces the same problem.. a small group of members can block
information if they wish.

------
hello_moto
Wisdom of the Crowds at its finest.

~~~
MuddyMo
If recent news reports are accurate, it appears that Wikipedia may be
devolving into a Web 2.0 version of "Lord of the Flies"

~~~
nickb
Well said. Wikipedia has become a giant mess full of hidden agendas and now
that we've had a peek behind the curtain, I'm worried about the quality of
information that's there. Powerful interests have managed to infiltrate
Wikipedia and are changing the reality.

~~~
hello_moto
This is a weakness of user-generated-contents. We have seen this on Reddit and
Digg and now Wikipedia.

~~~
nickb
That's true but at least Digg and Reddit have been working on busting up these
"mobs" while Wikipedia has been supporting them.

